

Good Enough is the New Great - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/projects/magazine/ideas/2009/#g-2.html

======
mnemonicsloth
Actually, this link is a list of cool ideas.

I thoght the section about computational biologists using PageRank to identify
important species wihtin an ecosystem was cooler, myself.

